# 1966 Schwinn Stingray Fastback Coppertone 5 Speed Sprint Original



## Mark I. (May 28, 2019)

1966 Schwinn Stingray Fastback Coppertone 5 Speed Sprint Original ... Has some nicks, scratches, and dings on rim but still looks very good!
Rarer Edition being it is a Sprint. (Crank Sprocket and Derailleur) rims made in France. $1200 Call me at 516-807-2000 Thanks, Mark


----------



## ZE52414 (May 28, 2019)

@1966fastbacks


----------

